# Faust Cierna Vdova RIP



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Faust was a great friendly dog which met most people with a lick or on his back wanting them to give him a belly rub. He came to us almost 3 years ago. he had just turned 10 years old in April and was enjoying his retirement. Poor guy must have passed in his sleep last night as I found him this morning. It was very quiet outside our back door and I thought , wow he isn't barking at the farrow cats which I thought was very weird until I walked out and found him

Faust you will be forever missed, RIP MY BOY


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of the passing of handsome Faust. 

My thoughts are with you and Cathy. 

RIP Faust


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss....forever would not be long enough.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so very sorry you lost your beloved boy.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

R.I.P., Faust....


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks to you all for your kind comments. Our dogs just don't live long lives unfortunately. The crematory just picked him up, you know I was fine until having to help the guy load him up in the truck. then it has really hit me that he is truly gone.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your handsome boy Faust, he will be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge for you someday. For now run free sweet boy, run free. :rip:


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

sorry for your loss


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I'm very sorry about Faust, he was a very handsome dog.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I too lost an 11 y/o this weekend. My prayers are with you.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

RIP Faust.....run free at the bridge....

So sorry for your loss.

Lee


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry... 

RIP Faust.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG Chuck! I am so sorry. Just know that his progeny are in great hands and he is leaving his legacy.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry sorry for you loss, RIP Faust


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Im so so sorry for your loss of Faust. RIP boy.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Wanda, You personally knew Faust before he came here to us. He will be missed very much here, his presence here was awesome as he was a very out going boy which was happy to greet anyone that came into his path. It is a shame that our guy's don't live longer and for him to go at a young age of 10 makes us very sad


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah I was lucky enough to be one of the people who got to train and work Faust, he was one of the great dogs. He will be missed. I agree, they dont get to live long enough.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for your loss


----------

